# Engine off, clicking noise on, normal?



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Sounds like the normal sounds of hot metal contracting as it cools off. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

au201 said:


> Sounds like the normal sounds of hot metal contracting as it cools off.


That's all I'm hearing as well.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Mine does the same thing...as au201 suggested, it's the sounds of metal cooling off.


----------

